# Ink & T-Shirt Material Quality Question



## jamiel (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a vendor offering me to screen print in rubber, super white and plastisol. I have no idea what these are, can someone explain what these ink types are, and what their pros/cons may be?

I also been presented with materials: Superfine 20, 24, 30 and 40.. what is the marginal difference?

For these inks and cotton quality, what should I expect to pay? Which is relatively more by approx how much?

Thanks


----------

